# Hey wild place!



## Sean352 (Feb 23, 2003)

Hey all other Systema type people! Sean from RMA here, cool place looking fwd to meeting new friends! 

 Sean


----------



## arnisador (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to MartialTalk!

Tell us about your training!


----------



## Sean352 (Feb 23, 2003)

I currently train with James Williams of San Diego in Systema and KenJutsu. I did TKD for some years ALONG TIME AGO! As for some limited useless info about me personally. I am a Marksmenship Instructor for the Marine Corps stationed on the Southern Left Coast. I tried putting that in my profile but it didn't work.

 Sean


----------

